# Upgrading my Projector..



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm currently using an Epson EX3212..The native resolution is only 800x600...I'm trading it in today for the Epson 710HD and the native resolution on that is 1280x800..Will I see a big difference??..The 3212 shows a lot of pixels, will I still see a lot with the 710HD??..I know I should save up for a true 1080p, but this deal is too good to pass up on, it will only cost $150 to upgrade...
Also, with it being a 720p projector, will it still be a better picture viewing a 1080 blu ray??


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Horrorfan33 said:


> I'm currently using an Epson EX3212..The native resolution is only 800x600...I'm trading it in today for the Epson 710HD and the native resolution on that is 1280x800..Will I see a big difference??..The 3212 shows a lot of pixels, will I still see a lot with the 710HD??..I know I should save up for a true 1080p, but this deal is too good to pass up on, it will only cost $150 to upgrade...
> Also, with it being a 720p projector, will it still be a better picture viewing a 1080 blu ray??


the difference between the 2 should be pretty impressive. 800x600 vs. a true 720p HD projector is a startling difference. I've had the 710HD and it's a niee little starter projector. the blacks leave something to be desired but with the proper screen it looks very nice. and yes you will see a difference on blu-rays 

how much are you getting the 710HD for ??? several good 1080 projectors can be had for $800-$900 right now. the Viewsonic 8200 routinely is in that range and the Benq w1250 is at costco for $869 right now as well. just food for thought


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

good deal for a simple upgrade, Optimal would be to save up for a 1080P projector though. 
Depends on how long you think it will take to save for the 1080P projector, If a year or more do the upgrade for now.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I used to also own a 710hd by Epson. Its a wonderful 720p PJ. Just a TIP that "if" you hear winey noises then turn off the Auto IRiS  because it sure annoyed me. 

Other than that thats a wonderful entry level PJ that pops a great image.


----------

